
An Interview with Jack Crenshaw (2009) - brudgers
http://www.trs-80.org/interview-jack-crenshaw/
======
wolfgke
Let's Build a Compiler, by Jack Crenshaw:
[http://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/](http://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/)

